# LAFC part ways wit Joey Cascio



## soccerstud (Mar 15, 2017)

Just heard that Joey Cascio is no longer the coach for LAFC Academy.  Can anyone confirm? I heard the reason too, but don't want to speculate on that. As much as I think the guy is a deusche bag and it doesn't surprise me one bit, I do not want to go spreading unconfirmed rumors.  Was wondering if anyone knew the facts.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2017)

soccerstud said:


> Just heard that Joey Cascio is no longer the coach for LAFC Academy.  Can anyone confirm? I heard the reason too, but don't want to speculate on that. As much as I think the guy is a deusche bag and it doesn't surprise me one bit, I do not want to go spreading unconfirmed rumors.  Was wondering if anyone knew the facts.


Is it something other people should know about?


----------



## soccerstud (Mar 15, 2017)

Nothing that concerns the boys or their well being...


----------



## soccerstud (Mar 15, 2017)

I just confirmed, his name is no longer listed as head coach on LAFC website.  It's no where to be found actually...must be true that he is gone.  It makes sense that he got let go being that it's the middle of the Academy season.  What a dumb ass!!! He had a great thing going at LAFC with lots of potential.  KARMA for what he did to FC Golden State Academy...good riddance


----------



## Striker17 (Mar 15, 2017)

Isn't he extremely talented? He's 343 right?


----------



## soccerstud (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't know much about the guy only that he knows Brian Kleiban.  I had never heard of him before he went to FC Golden State in Dec. 2015. He was hired to replace the 2004/2005 coach who had left to SD Surf.  Joey brought over all his team from Man. U, treated the FC Golden State boys and parents like crap, kicked a few players out, and quit after 2 weeks cause he got the LAFC job.  During the Christmas break, he called 80% of the FC Golden State 04 and 05 boys to recruit them for LAFC.  Only 4 or 5 boys ended up going with him, but 2 begged to go back after 3 months.  I can say that in the year he was with LAFC, he did a great job with his boys.  His teams have come along very well which is what makes the reason for getting fired even more believable.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm hoping this thread will soon make sense.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 15, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Isn't he extremely talented? He's 343 right?


No, that's Gary and Brian Klebin who run 3four3. Brian is an LAG Academy coach. Gary is a CS Fullerton Professor.


----------



## JJP (Mar 16, 2017)

Usually, you hire a DOC and then that DOC hires coaches and/or trains those coaches to build teams to play the DOCs preferred style of play.

What LAFC did is hire a coach in Cascio, before they hired the DOC.  I'm guessing LAFC didn't hire a DOC first because they only had one team.

Since they are planning to have more teams next year (at least 2) and their press releases say they will have full academy teams by 2018, I'm guessing LAFC decided it was time to hire the DOC.

It's never easy to be running the show, and then all of a sudden have a boss (the new DOC) who didn't hire you and has no ties to you, looking over your shoulder.

I bet Cascio and the new DOC didn't see eye to eye.  Maybe the new DOC didn't like the style of play the team exhibited under Cascio, maybe the two didn't get along, maybe the DOC thought the team wasn't improving fast enough under Cascio, or maybe the new DOC just wanted to bring in his guy.

It's really a backasswards way of doing things, hiring a coach and building a team, then hiring a DOC who may not like the coach or team and blow them both up and start over, but it saved LAFC a lot of money.

And that's probably LAFC's main goal with their academy at this point, just keep the costs down.  I would not be surprised to see the new DOC making a lot of changes in coaches and players going forward.


----------



## unanimous (Mar 16, 2017)

JJP said:


> Usually, you hire a DOC and then that DOC hires coaches and/or trains those coaches to build teams to play the DOCs preferred style of play.
> 
> What LAFC did is hire a coach in Cascio, before they hired the DOC.  I'm guessing LAFC didn't hire a DOC first because they only had one team.
> 
> ...


Supposedly the Club Director didn't feel Cascio had enough experience to move on with LAFC's plan to expand the academy. They replaced him and his staff with 5 new academy coaches and a consultant 
from the Tovo Academy who will take over the U14s next season.


----------



## JackZ (Mar 16, 2017)

It's all about the business and the corporate plan.

I'm optimistic as to what LAFC brings to the table in a few years. Once their pro team is up and running and their academy teams are fully operating at all age groups, it *could* be a good thing.


----------



## mahrez (Mar 16, 2017)

Mutually exclusive change,  done a while ago.  Best of luck to JC, he has a bright future,  don't be surprised if you see him coaching next season in DA.

FYI LAFC will start MLS play next season and are planning on having a full slate of ussda teams for 18-19'. Great things ahead, latest update on the stadium






Orange County Blues vs LA Galaxy 2 this sat 4pm Stub hub track & field stadium. Come out and show your support
http://www.orangecountysoccer.com


----------



## JJP (Mar 16, 2017)

unanimous said:


> Supposedly the Club Director didn't feel Cascio had enough experience to move on with LAFC's plan to expand the academy. They replaced him and his staff with 5 new academy coaches and a consultant
> from the Tovo Academy who will take over the U14s next season.


Makes sense and it's a predictable result when you hire a DOC after hiring the coach of one team.

I've heard that Cascio is a good coach who scouted the 04s really hard trying to stock LAFC with talent, so I hope he lands on his feet.

Reading over my post, it sounds like I'm being critical of LAFC, but I'm not.  LAFC has other more important priorities (stadium and pro team) and finding ways to save money on the academy team at this stage of their buildout is completely understandable and makes perfect sense.


----------



## soccerstud (Mar 16, 2017)

"Supposedly the Club Director didn't feel Cascio had enough experience to move on with LAFC's plan to expand the academy"...but why part ways with him in the middle of the season?
"Mutually exclusive change, done a while ago"...again, why in the middle of the season? Everything else makes sense with the DOC being hired and all...


----------



## Colombichi (Mar 16, 2017)

JC is a good coach!  Anyone know what DA team he may land with this next season?


----------



## soccerstud (Mar 16, 2017)

I would like to hear from the parents of the 04 teams...two very strong rumors going around of why he was let go effective immediatley


----------



## Panenka (Mar 16, 2017)

soccerstud said:


> I would like to hear from the parents of the 04 teams...two very strong rumors going around of why he was let go effective immediatley


Well just say what the rumor is about. Like you said it's a rumor so share it..


----------



## JJP (Mar 16, 2017)

soccerstud said:


> During the Christmas break, he called 80% of the FC Golden State 04 and 05 boys to recruit them for LAFC.  Only 4 or 5 boys ended up going with him, but *2 begged to go back after 3 months.*  I can say that in the year he was with LAFC, he did a *great job with his boys*.  His *teams have come along very well* which is what makes the reason for getting fired *even more believable*.


Something's off here.  If he did such a "great job with his boys" and his "teams have come along very well" why is his canning "even more believable"?  If he was that good, shouldn't his being let go be even less believable?

Also, why did the GSA players beg to go back?


----------



## soccerstud (Mar 16, 2017)

Rumors are he was taking money and got caught. He was also charging parents for playing time and when he didn't deliver parents, blew the whistle. That's how LAFC began to look into the matter.  He was immediately let go.  Again, I want to reiterate that i heard the same story from 3 different parents still at LAFC but there is no way of confirming it.  Maybe they were the parents of the kids in the bench and just spoke out of spite.  I just thought it didn't make sense for JC to be let go in the middle of the season when his team had improved so much in the year he coached.  But if you consider the rumor, it does make sense.  The last thing LAFC needs right now is a scandal with their academy.   

FCGSA kids wanted to return to FCGSA because of the erratic training schedules & locations of LAFC.  The drive was too much for their kids.  Live in the IE, Fontana, and make the drive to LA 4 days a week was too much and for no reason.  They did not get anything different than what they had at FCGSA.  None of them were allowed back, so they remained till this day with LAFC.


----------



## Glen (Mar 16, 2017)

soccerstud said:


> Rumors are he was taking money and got caught. He was also charging parents for playing time and when he didn't deliver parents, blew the whistle. That's how LAFC began to look into the matter.  He was immediately let go.  Again, I want to reiterate that i heard the same story from 3 different parents still at LAFC but there is no way of confirming it.  Maybe they were the parents of the kids in the bench and just spoke out of spite.  I just thought it didn't make sense for JC to be let go in the middle of the season when his team had improved so much in the year he coached.  But if you consider the rumor, it does make sense.  The last thing LAFC needs right now is a scandal with their academy.
> 
> FCGSA kids wanted to return to FCGSA because of the erratic training schedules & locations of LAFC.  The drive was too much for their kids.  Live in the IE, Fontana, and make the drive to LA 4 days a week was too much and for no reason.  They did not get anything different than what they had at FCGSA.  None of them were allowed back, so they remained till this day with LAFC.


I guess he took "pay to play" too literally.


----------



## soccerstud (Mar 16, 2017)

Glen said:


> I guess he took "pay to play" too literally.


Unfortunately for him, Academy is fully funded...LOL


----------



## JJP (Mar 17, 2017)

soccerstud said:


> Rumors are he was taking money and got caught. He was also charging parents for playing time and when he didn't deliver parents, blew the whistle.


You said in a prior post two rumors.  Are these the two rumors?  Seems like "taking money and got caught" and "was also charging parents for playing time and when he didn't deliver parents blew the whistle" is the same thing, so it's just one rumor.


----------



## soccerstud (Mar 17, 2017)

JJP said:


> You said in a prior post two rumors.  Are these the two rumors?  Seems like "taking money and got caught" and "was also charging parents for playing time and when he didn't deliver parents blew the whistle" is the same thing, so it's just one rumor.


Two rumors related to money.  Taking money from the club is different than taking money from the parents...but depending how you look at it, I guess it can be considered one rumor.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2017)

soccerstud said:


> Rumors are he was taking money and got caught. He was also charging parents for playing time and when he didn't deliver parents, blew the whistle. That's how LAFC began to look into the matter.  He was immediately let go.  Again, I want to reiterate that i heard the same story from 3 different parents still at LAFC but there is no way of confirming it.  Maybe they were the parents of the kids in the bench and just spoke out of spite.  I just thought it didn't make sense for JC to be let go in the middle of the season when his team had improved so much in the year he coached.  But if you consider the rumor, it does make sense.  The last thing LAFC needs right now is a scandal with their academy.
> 
> FCGSA kids wanted to return to FCGSA because of the erratic training schedules & locations of LAFC.  The drive was too much for their kids.  Live in the IE, Fontana, and make the drive to LA 4 days a week was too much and for no reason.  They did not get anything different than what they had at FCGSA.  None of them were allowed back, so they remained till this day with LAFC.


Accusing someone of wrongfully taking money on the side is such a nasty and defamatory rumor and not worth repeating at all without substantiation. The guy had ego problems and maturity problems and wasn't ready for his position, but he's an excellent and highly philosophical and tactical coach who will grow to be an excellent coach, as soon as he knows when to get out of his own way...


----------



## soccerstud (Mar 22, 2017)

"...without substantiation"?, do you want copies of the cashed checks?...a video of him accepting the money?  Come on, this is a public forum not an FBI investigation.  I was told by three different LAFC parents, who are still with LAFC, in three different occasions that he WAS taking money under the table for "playing time".   I also heard from other parents of kids in other Academy Teams that they had heard the same thing.  But I get your point, there is no actual proof of that.  I figure, if more than one is claiming something, that gives enough evidence for there being some truth to the rumors...and it's not like is unheard of, he just got caught! Pay to Play baby!! 

"...had ego problems and maturity problems and wasn't ready for his position" That does not explain why he was let go so abruptly while the season is still going on.  Those are good reasons for letting him go at the end of the season NOT as they did.  What do you tell the parents who bought into the whole idea of JC..."umm, we let him go cause he was immature and had a huge ego, so now we're starting with a new coach for your kids in the middle of the season"  ha ha ha, You have to agree with me that it seems odd, there has got to be something more.  Taking money would surely be a reason which feeds the rumors even more.   

"...he's an excellent and highly philosophical and tactical coach" I 100% agree with you, but I have my doubts about him growing to be an excellent coach.  He does not have the character for it, in my opinion.  It's a shame really, young kids can surely use coaches that know and can teach Futbol.  However, good ethical values, a person of character, mature, humble, and a good example for kids are equally important traits of a good coach.  Unfortunately for JC, I think hes burnt every bridge he has crossed...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2017)

pay for playing time? there's like 3 subs per team and they all play a lot. there is no angle there at all. it's a ridiculous accusation. 

 bosses get sick and tired of insubordinate, judgmental and cocky guys all the time...if you have a group of coaches already lined up, as was the case with lafc, then it's simple to get rid of a guy after a final blow-up, if that happened. actually better for the kids, although i hear some JC loyalists left the club after he did.

as to your last paragraph, i won't debate the point. you may well prove to be correct.


----------



## Fishme1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Perhaps the pay to play parents should have some fault to that as well. I'm not part of any JC or LAFC team but if that's true it sucks to hear. However everyone is allowed to make mistakes and learn from them. The pay to play parents should be removed as well. That would be fair to everyone and send the message to everyone.


----------



## JJP (Mar 22, 2017)

Fishme1 said:


> Perhaps the pay to play parents should have some fault to that as well. I'm not part of any JC or LAFC team but if that's true it sucks to hear. However everyone is allowed to make mistakes and learn from them. *The pay to play parents should be removed as well.* That would be fair to everyone and send the message to everyone.


They are the victims.  How is it fair to punish kids whose parents have been fleeced? Makes no sense at all.


----------



## mirage (Mar 22, 2017)

This thread saddens me.

I simply don't understand why this needs to be aired out on the forum.  

Regardless of if the story is true or not true, its all tabloid-ish gossip.

We have better things to discuss - don't we?


----------



## Fishme1 (Mar 22, 2017)

JJP said:


> They are the victims.  How is it fair to punish kids whose parents have been fleeced? Makes no sense at all.


Does that mean anyone that was considered a starter payed? Nope...It's actually the parents not trusting their kid can do it. If the child is good enough to be in the team the parent shouldn't have to feel like they have to pay to play. You can't possibly think the boys that were starters were paying too. If your son or daughter is good enough, a parent shouldn't have to go to those extremes. It isn't fair to the parents that have a talented enough child that should be playing but can't because a parent with spare change payed the coach to overlook them.


----------



## JJP (Mar 22, 2017)

Fishme1 said:


> Does that mean anyone that was considered a starter payed? Nope...It's actually the parents not trusting their kid can do it. If the child is good enough to be in the team the parent shouldn't have to feel like they have to pay to play. You can't possibly think the boys that were starters were paying too. If your son or daughter is good enough, a parent shouldn't have to go to those extremes. It isn't fair to the parents that have a talented enough child that should be playing but can't because a parent with spare change payed the coach to overlook them.


TBH, I have no idea whether this happened, whether anyone paid, how many paid.  It's easy to imagine scenarios where parents could be tricked out of money, with the parent forking over cash thinking it's for legit purposes.  So you can't just assume paying parents were trying to screw over the playing time of the kids of non-paying parents.

I just think it's wrong to take parents' money and kick out the kid.  The parents have been punished by losing money.  Taking parents' money and then punishing the kid by kicking him out is double punishment.  The kid had nothing to do with this.  There's no way kicking out the kid can be the right answer.  The kid didn't hit up parents for money.  The kid didn't payoff the coach.

Kicking out the kid in the middle of the season and forcing him to find a new team, forcing him to explain to his new team why he got cut mid-season . . . it's a terrible idea.  There should be only one victim if these rumors are true, JC, not JC plus several kids.

If you really want to "punish" the kids who maybe got too much playtime because their parents paid, just bench them for a game.  But IMO even that's extreme, and I wouldn't do it.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 22, 2017)

JJP said:


> TBH, I have no idea whether this happened, whether anyone paid, how many paid.  It's easy to imagine scenarios where parents could be tricked out of money, with the parent forking over cash thinking it's for legit purposes.  So you can't just assume paying parents were trying to screw over the playing time of the kids of non-paying parents.
> 
> I just think it's wrong to take parents' money and kick out the kid.  The parents have been punished by losing money.  Taking parents' money and then punishing the kid by kicking him out is double punishment.  The kid had nothing to do with this.  There's no way kicking out the kid can be the right answer.  The kid didn't hit up parents for money.  The kid didn't payoff the coach.
> 
> ...


lol@soft ovaries over here.

Just take it as an experience and move on already! Jeez.


----------



## outside! (Mar 22, 2017)

Could fine the parents and use the money to pay for a special training for the team with either more coaches at one practice or break the team up into say groups of 4 in separate sessions. I wonder what the club bylaws say about the issue?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2017)

JJP said:


> TBH, I have no idea whether this happened, whether anyone paid, how many paid.  It's easy to imagine scenarios where parents could be tricked out of money, with the parent forking over cash thinking it's for legit purposes.  So you can't just assume paying parents were trying to screw over the playing time of the kids of non-paying parents.
> 
> I just think it's wrong to take parents' money and kick out the kid.  The parents have been punished by losing money.  Taking parents' money and then punishing the kid by kicking him out is double punishment.  The kid had nothing to do with this.  There's no way kicking out the kid can be the right answer.  The kid didn't hit up parents for money.  The kid didn't payoff the coach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishme1 (Mar 23, 2017)

JJP said:


> TBH, I have no idea whether this happened, whether anyone paid, how many paid.  It's easy to imagine scenarios where parents could be tricked out of money, with the parent forking over cash thinking it's for legit purposes.  So you can't just assume paying parents were trying to screw over the playing time of the kids of non-paying parents.
> 
> I just think it's wrong to take parents' money and kick out the kid.  The parents have been punished by losing money.  Taking parents' money and then punishing the kid by kicking him out is double punishment.  The kid had nothing to do with this.  There's no way kicking out the kid can be the right answer.  The kid didn't hit up parents for money.  The kid didn't payoff the coach.
> 
> ...


I'll agree to disagree.. The kids are already hurt by being in a team their parents paid to be in.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2017)

Fishme1 said:


> I'll agree to disagree.. The kids are already hurt by being in a team their parents paid to be in.


Parents didn't pay. MLS academies are all scholarship. I hope your child is talented enough to be in that situation someday.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 23, 2017)

mirage said:


> This thread saddens me.
> 
> I simply don't understand why this needs to be aired out on the forum.
> 
> ...


I respectfully submit that we absolutely need to discuss malfeasance in club soccer. It's is awash in sleaze, mostly perpetrated by coaches and clubs against parents. (Don't get me wrong, there's plenty of crap from parents, but the coaches and DOCs tend to have more power.) I think threads like this encourage everyone to be more aware.

Clubs and coaches absolutely rely on decent normal people to refrain from spreading rumors and gossip. But we can't root out this crap unless we talk about it. Personally, I applaud soccerstud for bringing this up.

Now, of course most of us reading the thread can't pretend to know the truth of this situation. However, at the very least any club who is thinking of hiring him needs to do their due diligence. (not holding my breath...)


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2017)

Bubbles said:


> I respectfully submit that we absolutely need to discuss malfeasance in club soccer. It's is awash in sleaze, mostly perpetrated by coaches and clubs against parents. (Don't get me wrong, there's plenty of crap from parents, but the coaches and DOCs tend to have more power.) I think threads like this encourage everyone to be more aware.
> 
> Clubs and coaches absolutely rely on decent normal people to refrain from spreading rumors and gossip. But we can't root out this crap unless we talk about it. Personally, I applaud soccerstud for bringing this up.
> 
> Now, of course most of us reading the thread can't pretend to know the truth of this situation. However, at the very least any club who is thinking of hiring him needs to do their due diligence. (not holding my breath...)


It isn't "awash in sleaze." sounds like a lot of you have beef because your kids aren't good enough. when my kids aren't good enough, i tell them to get better.


----------



## Fishme1 (Mar 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Parents didn't pay. MLS academies are all scholarship. I hope your child is talented enough to be in that situation someday.


Lucky me my boys are. Twins too. And very talented..


----------



## Fishme1 (Mar 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It isn't "awash in sleaze." sounds like a lot of you have beef because your kids aren't good enough. when my kids aren't good enough, i tell them to get better.


Our kids aren't good enough?? Perhaps you should look at what this entire conversation is about instead of taking things personal. Both my twins play academy 04. One I might add will play an age up next season and has also been to the USYNT tryout. However playing academy level doesn't make them the best. It makes them have to play harder and work harder to maintain their spot and reach the goals they intend to reach. 

IT DIDNT COST ME A SINGLE DIME..


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It isn't "awash in sleaze." sounds like a lot of you have beef because your kids aren't good enough. when my kids aren't good enough, i tell them to get better.


So only families of all-out ballers are allowed to have an opinion about club soccer? Cool.

But since you bring it up, please walk me through how you assessed my kid's skills through my post. Mirage may be correct that we have better things to talk about than rumors about coaches, so let's go with your topic about how my kid isn't good enough.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2017)

Bubbles said:


> So only families of all-out ballers are allowed to have an opinion about club soccer? Cool.
> 
> But since you bring it up, please walk me through how you assessed my kid's skills through my post. Mirage may be correct that we have better things to talk about than rumors about coaches, so let's go with your topic about how my kid isn't good enough.


Easy. I have been around the youth game for many years, at many clubs, and have not noticed this "sleaze" to which you refer. I have noticed a lot of disgruntled parents, however...and I have been one. The most extreme among them blame criminal behavior for keeping their kid on the bench, which is total b.s. I just figured when 2 or 3 people are chattering on this forum about payoffs to coaches and sleazy youth soccer business, without any examples or willingness to be specific, they sound like they are bitter about something. They wouldn't be bitter if their kid was playing. Therefore, I naturally assume that they are ascribing their kid's not playing to some mysterious graft or other illicit behavior by coaches and parents.  It's probably not that; it's that the kid isn't good enough.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Easy. I have been around the youth game for many years, at many clubs, and have not noticed this "sleaze" to which you refer. I have noticed a lot of disgruntled parents, however...and I have been one. The most extreme among them blame criminal behavior for keeping their kid on the bench, which is total b.s. I just figured when 2 or 3 people are chattering on this forum about payoffs to coaches and sleazy youth soccer business, without any examples or willingness to be specific, they sound like they are bitter about something. They wouldn't be bitter if their kid was playing. Therefore, I naturally assume that they are ascribing their kid's not playing to some mysterious graft or other illicit behavior by coaches and parents.  It's probably not that; it's that the kid isn't good enough.


So you've never seen a kid dramatically increase playing time by paying for exorbitant privates with the head coach? You've never heard a DOC say that their club is all about development, when in fact they're serving up win-at-all costs soccer and doing everything they can to recruit players away from rival teams? You've never seen a coach put short term success over the long term development of a player? You've never seen a coach take a ton of money for privates from a kid who obviously will never reach his/her goals? You've never heard a DOC talk about college recruitment to rec level players? You've never seen a club where finances are completely mismanaged? You've never seen dynamic young coaches farting around with u-little C teams while the mailing-it-in texters handle the big-roster high school A teams? You've never heard of a coach lying about their licence? You've never heard of age violations? You've never seen DOCs covering up for alcoholic or abusive coaches? You've never seen coaches stack their rosters to increase their salaries? You've never noticed a coach belatedly realizing he can't play on Yom Kippur just after his star player is injured (admittedly, that probably only happens in CSL)? You've never noticed the most winning coach at a club happens to coach the club president's DD?

You've really never seen adults in youth soccer put their own personal interests above those of the youths they are supposed to be teaching?!

All of that stuff is completely standard, that's not getting into the serious stuff of embezzlement and sexual assault. Those happen less frequently, but I can't believe you haven't heard of specific instances of that in all your years.

My kid is only an 06, so I haven't been around that long, but I've seen or heard of all of that stuff (including the serious stuff). That doesn't even include the stuff I've read about here. Perhaps all that crap falls within your personal set of ethics, but I know I wouldn't do those things myself.

Listen, don't get me wrong. I love club soccer. Bitterness is the last thing I feel about club soccer. It's been a fantastic experience for my family, full of drama, life lessons, and yes, soccer development. But most (notably, not all) of my sons coaches or clubs engaged in some form of that sleaze, and we had to discuss it all as family at the time (and we didn't just "tell him to get better").



xav10 said:


> ...they sound like they are bitter about something. They wouldn't be bitter if their kid was playing. Therefore, I naturally assume...


I absolutely agree that there are a lot of crazy parents. The parents who don't have an inflated sense of their kids' skills are few and far between. Absolutely. But where you go off track is to assume that the only possible reason to be "bitter" is if your kid isn't playing. That doesn't follow. There are many improvements to be made. In fact, I think the kids who are the absolute best are the ones who are most poorly served by the sleaze and therefore have the most right to complain -- there are plenty of roster spots available for mediocre players.

Twice on this thread you've slapped people with this argument. Fishme1 pretty definitely established that his kids play at the highest level. Personally, I see no reason to get into my own kid, except to say I'm totally comfortable with his level. Whether he benches on a Flight 3 C team or starts on a CSL-winning Gold team doesn't  affect my ability to observe that the structure of club soccer in the US tolerates and even incentivizes some pretty crappy behaviour by those in positions of authority.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2017)

Bubbles said:


> So you've never seen a kid dramatically increase playing time by paying for exorbitant privates with the head coach? You've never heard a DOC say that their club is all about development, when in fact they're serving up win-at-all costs soccer and doing everything they can to recruit players away from rival teams? You've never seen a coach put short term success over the long term development of a player? You've never seen a coach take a ton of money for privates from a kid who obviously will never reach his/her goals? You've never heard a DOC talk about college recruitment to rec level players? You've never seen a club where finances are completely mismanaged? You've never seen dynamic young coaches farting around with u-little C teams while the mailing-it-in texters handle the big-roster high school A teams? You've never heard of a coach lying about their licence? You've never heard of age violations? You've never seen DOCs covering up for alcoholic or abusive coaches? You've never seen coaches stack their rosters to increase their salaries? You've never noticed a coach belatedly realizing he can't play on Yom Kippur just after his star player is injured (admittedly, that probably only happens in CSL)? You've never noticed the most winning coach at a club happens to coach the club president's DD?
> 
> You've really never seen adults in youth soccer put their own personal interests above those of the youths they are supposed to be teaching?!
> 
> ...


Answers to your questions in order: 1. No. The clubs I've been involved with don't permit the coach of a team to give privates to a kid on their own team.  2. Yes, all the time. 3. Yes. 4. Yes, but not his own team's player. 5. No. 6. Not really. These are volunteers, so it can be a little sloppy, but I haven't seen any real abuse. 7. No. 8. No. 9. In basketball, yes, but not much in soccer. 10. No. 11. No. 12. No. 13. No. 14. Maybe a little.

I have a lot of concern about the types of coaches and managers and other adults involved with my kids. I guess, from reading your post, my family has been fortunate...and that's at 6 clubs with 3 kids over the last 13 years, including the DA. There were some specific, totally unsubstantiated and I believe entirely false claims made here about a coach (and by extension, some families) who just lost a job and needs to find another one. That type of accusation in a public forum warrants my reaction. I didn't intend to ridicule anyone's kid but I do seek to impugn the motives of the people who would spread such an ugly and unfounded rumor.


----------



## MostlyDisappointed (Mar 23, 2017)

Bubbles said:


> So you've never seen a kid dramatically increase playing time by paying for exorbitant privates with the head coach? You've never heard....


This post should be printed out, laminated , and handed out to parents as a public service. If you haven't been exposed to a good chunk of what Bubbles is on about, then you're either lucky, blind, or some blissful combination of the two.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 27, 2017)

Bubbles said:


> _You've never seen dynamic young coaches farting around with u-little C teams... _


And when you have one of these coaches (we did, son's B-team a couple seasons ago), most parents don't realize how lucky they are!


----------



## footypops (Aug 24, 2017)

Wow I'm stunned and disgusted that my son came across this thread looking up his former coach. I made an account for this forum just to be able to shed some light on who JC really is. My son played for him when he was up and coming in Anaheim Hills. He was an excellent coach and a fantastic human being. He was always honest even when he knew it wasn't what the parent wanted to hear he gave it to you straight and would always give a solution to the problem. He is one of the few coaches that is hyper aware of building a player's confidence and not always shouting criticisms. His teams are always a pleasure to watch. I've stayed in contact with him on occasion and I do know that during his time at LAFC he did no other type of training (team, group, personal). He wanted strictly to focus on his work in helping to build the new MLS academy. This idea that he would take money from a family to give playing time to a player is laughable. This man is a professional in every sense. I can't say I'm surprised some low life would spread such crap but it bothers me that people are trying to damage a mans reputation, who probably has no idea, when he is out there trying to do good work for youth soccer in this country. You don't deserve JC.


----------



## footypops (Aug 24, 2017)

soccerstud said:


> Just heard that Joey Cascio is no longer the coach for LAFC Academy.  Can anyone confirm? I heard the reason too, but don't want to speculate on that. As much as I think the guy is a deusche bag and it doesn't surprise me one bit, I do not want to go spreading unconfirmed rumors.  Was wondering if anyone knew the facts.


In a later post you say you don't know much about the guy. Yet so quick to take swipes. Maybe you've seen him work from a distance and came to a judgmental conclusion. It seems you've mistaken his confidence for arrogance. you also later talk about how players need a leader with ethics, values, humbleness etc. how can you say that JC doesn't possess these things when you don't know him? Your posts are really a reflection of your lack of some of these areas. JC has tasted  success in the youth ranks exactly because of his character, humbleness, values, and ethics. Do you think his teams would play the way they do if he lacked in these areas? If he did then no chance. Only natural for someone experiencing success to have haters And clearly he has one in you. Props to JC. He's one of only about 3-5 top level youth coaches in so cal. Have a convo with him, about life, footy, and I'm sure you'll be impressed and probably unable to keep up on the footy part. Once you do report back to us all and provide some facts instead of some fake news bullshit you heard from another parent.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 24, 2017)

Now coaching at LA Galaxy South Bay boys 2002

http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=447370


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Aug 25, 2017)

Bubbles said:


> So you've never seen a kid dramatically increase playing time by paying for exorbitant privates with the head coach? You've never heard a DOC say that their club is all about development, when in fact they're serving up win-at-all costs soccer and doing everything they can to recruit players away from rival teams? You've never seen a coach put short term success over the long term development of a player? You've never seen a coach take a ton of money for privates from a kid who obviously will never reach his/her goals? You've never heard a DOC talk about college recruitment to rec level players? You've never seen a club where finances are completely mismanaged? You've never seen dynamic young coaches farting around with u-little C teams while the mailing-it-in texters handle the big-roster high school A teams? You've never heard of a coach lying about their licence? You've never heard of age violations? You've never seen DOCs covering up for alcoholic or abusive coaches? You've never seen coaches stack their rosters to increase their salaries? You've never noticed a coach belatedly realizing he can't play on Yom Kippur just after his star player is injured (admittedly, that probably only happens in CSL)? You've never noticed the most winning coach at a club happens to coach the club president's DD?
> 
> You've really never seen adults in youth soccer put their own personal interests above those of the youths they are supposed to be teaching?!
> 
> ...


One example. Not a coach but treasurer.
http://abc7.com/news/oc-youth-soccer-club-treasurer-pleads-guilty-to-embezzling-$175k/1188772/


----------



## Lambchop (Aug 25, 2017)

Bubbles said:


> So you've never seen a kid dramatically increase playing time by paying for exorbitant privates with the head coach? You've never heard a DOC say that their club is all about development, when in fact they're serving up win-at-all costs soccer and doing everything they can to recruit players away from rival teams? You've never seen a coach put short term success over the long term development of a player? You've never seen a coach take a ton of money for privates from a kid who obviously will never reach his/her goals? You've never heard a DOC talk about college recruitment to rec level players? You've never seen a club where finances are completely mismanaged? You've never seen dynamic young coaches farting around with u-little C teams while the mailing-it-in texters handle the big-roster high school A teams? You've never heard of a coach lying about their licence? You've never heard of age violations? You've never seen DOCs covering up for alcoholic or abusive coaches? You've never seen coaches stack their rosters to increase their salaries? You've never noticed a coach belatedly realizing he can't play on Yom Kippur just after his star player is injured (admittedly, that probably only happens in CSL)? You've never noticed the most winning coach at a club happens to coach the club president's DD?
> 
> You've really never seen adults in youth soccer put their own personal interests above those of the youths they are supposed to be teaching?!
> 
> ...


Sort of what life is like.


----------



## 46n2 (Aug 25, 2017)

*My kids sucks, I never knew I could pay the coach to play them !!!!*
I'm entirely joking, and reading this thread Id like to see more evidence , not saying anyone is right or wrong posting on here, but wait till something formal comes out before you argue among yourselves. Everyone is so quick to bark or bite back on here.  Tranquilo a bit..


----------



## MaradonaDiego90301 (Aug 25, 2017)

W


46n2 said:


> *My kids sucks, I never knew I could pay the coach to play them !!!!*
> I'm entirely joking, and reading this thread Id like to see more evidence , not saying anyone is right or wrong posting on here, but wait till something formal comes out before you argue among yourselves. Everyone is so quick to bark or bite back on here.  Tranquilo a bit..


What is your argument? I didn't understand your gibberish.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2018)

On the move to FRAM
http://www.framsoccer.com/news_article/show/858533


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Parents didn't pay. MLS academies are all scholarship. I hope your child is talented enough to be in that situation someday.


No they arent. Most are free. A few have small fees and last I check DC United still charging full club fees - but doesnt surprise me given how they negotiate player contracts


----------



## FilpoFutbol9 (Feb 6, 2018)

Bubbles said:


> So you've never seen a kid dramatically increase playing time by paying for exorbitant privates with the head coach? You've never heard a DOC say that their club is all about development, when in fact they're serving up win-at-all costs soccer and doing everything they can to recruit players away from rival teams? You've never seen a coach put short term success over the long term development of a player? You've never seen a coach take a ton of money for privates from a kid who obviously will never reach his/her goals? You've never heard a DOC talk about college recruitment to rec level players? You've never seen a club where finances are completely mismanaged? You've never seen dynamic young coaches farting around with u-little C teams while the mailing-it-in texters handle the big-roster high school A teams? You've never heard of a coach lying about their licence? You've never heard of age violations? You've never seen DOCs covering up for alcoholic or abusive coaches? You've never seen coaches stack their rosters to increase their salaries? You've never noticed a coach belatedly realizing he can't play on Yom Kippur just after his star player is injured (admittedly, that probably only happens in CSL)? You've never noticed the most winning coach at a club happens to coach the club president's DD?
> 
> You've really never seen adults in youth soccer put their own personal interests above those of the youths they are supposed to be teaching?!
> 
> ...


I had to reread this thread to make sure people weren't misspelling LAUFA the whole time!


----------



## Gokicksomegrass (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Answers to your questions in order: 1. No. The clubs I've been involved with don't permit the coach of a team to give privates to a kid on their own team.  2. Yes, all the time. 3. Yes. 4. Yes, but not his own team's player. 5. No. 6. Not really. These are volunteers, so it can be a little sloppy, but I haven't seen any real abuse. 7. No. 8. No. 9. In basketball, yes, but not much in soccer. 10. No. 11. No. 12. No. 13. No. 14. Maybe a little.
> 
> I have a lot of concern about the types of coaches and managers and other adults involved with my kids. I guess, from reading your post, my family has been fortunate...and that's at 6 clubs with 3 kids over the last 13 years, including the DA. There were some specific, totally unsubstantiated and I believe entirely false claims made here about a coach (and by extension, some families) who just lost a job and needs to find another one. That type of accusation in a public forum warrants my reaction. I didn't intend to ridicule anyone's kid but I do seek to impugn the motives of the people who would spread such an ugly and unfounded rumor.


"These walls are funny. First you hate 'em, then you get used to 'em. Enough time passes, you get so you depend on them. 
That's institutionalized."  - Red "The Shawshank Redemption"


----------

